# Anyone up for a Florida meet?



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

all these meets in other states, time to get one started in florida


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm up for one.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Hell yeah, maybe someone can help me tune my 3 way active setup - apparently I can't ...

>lowers head<

I'd definately be down for one.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm in, when and where?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet how does december/january sound for everyone... let it cool down some


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

BTW post were ur located in FL so we can find a place thats is kinda close to everyone


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

mobeious said:


> BTW post were ur located in FL so we can find a place thats is kinda close to everyone


Lakeland, right between Tampa and Orlando - dead in the middle of the state.

Me and the g/f have been wanting to go to Miami - but I know that's probably a little out of the way for some...


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I would imagine somewhere in the Tampa/Orlando area would be the best all around compromise. Mid January would be perfect, my December, as I'm sure is the same with many people, is rather hectic.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Mazda3SQ said:


> I would imagine somewhere in the Tampa/Orlando area would be the best all around compromise. Mid January would be perfect, my December, as I'm sure is the same with many people, is rather hectic.


Yeah, probably better to do it after the holidays. Maybe by then I can get some new components in my Max and have some dough left over. 

December's gonna suck...


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

im in bartow dead in the middle of FL bout 10mins from lakeland lol


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

In that case lakeland, or the lakeland area is looking like a mighty good prospect.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

maybe the bestbuy in lakeland... real close to I-4 and big parking lot


----------



## mazzasec (Oct 25, 2007)

melbourne


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

If I can get away I'd be in.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

im in tampa florida right by usf campus

i too could use some help in the 3 way front stage tuning with 6 channels active amps. 16 noobzor =[...

but i think i did a fairly good job taking into account positioning etc..


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

Im down, im about 40 mins from lakeland. Like the other dude said, let it cool down a bit, i say around xmas time would be good.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

January 12th work for most of you? If so all we'll need to sort out is the place.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

I was thinking of starting this same thread and was thinking about having it at Fort Desoto here by St Pete Beach. Fort Desoto has big parking lots, plus you can cook out there.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

MadMaxSE-L said:


> Lakeland, right between Tampa and Orlando - dead in the middle of the state.
> 
> Me and the g/f have been wanting to go to Miami - but I know that's probably a little out of the way for some...


 
not for me!


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

I say we stick with Jan 12th for now and start to firm up the details-such as where, etc.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

mobeious said:


> maybe the bestbuy in lakeland... real close to I-4 and big parking lot


Only problem with that is there are already alot of people that hang out up there on weekend nights - may not have enough room...

Somewhere around Clearwater or somethign might be cool - the beach is always fun...


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Count me in, haven't been to a gathering in quite some time.

I'm in New Port Richey, 'bout an hour north of Tampa, don't mind driving over to Orlando or down to St. Pete, whichever.

Jan 12th works for me, maybe we can find a park somewhere and do a cookout or something like that.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

This gonna be a day or night-time event, or both? I have to work Sunday...


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I always like the idea of 11am to whenever.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

bass_lover1 said:


> I always like the idea of 11am to whenever.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I am in Gainesville/Sarasota. 

Just let me know when/where


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I know theres a pretty nice park at the base of the skyway in st. pete but haven't really stopped in to see the facilities, any thoughts?


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Mazda3SQ said:


> I know theres a pretty nice park at the base of the skyway in st. pete but haven't really stopped in to see the facilities, any thoughts?


I dont think there is that much room there, but I can check it out.I drive the skyway every couple of weeks on my way to a golf course.
What do you think about Fort Desoto? They have cook out areas, big lots for parking, bathrooms, lots of room......


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I was thinkin we try and stay closer to the interstate but that could very well work.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Mazda3SQ said:


> I was thinkin we try and stay closer to the interstate but that could very well work.


Good thought about the interstate. 
I guess once we find where most are coming from it will be easier to pick a neutral spot.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm surprised we don't have more members from the Miami/south Florida area.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm interested, but damn, it'll mean I have to finish my system by whatever date is set.... and I've got a long way to go (see signature: stbi=soon to be installed).  

As for location, I've got friends in and around the Tampa area, so that could work for me.

JD


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

Mazda3SQ said:


> I'm surprised we don't have more members from the Miami/south Florida area.


i'm not. people here are really stupid.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

jj_diamond said:


> i'm not. people here are really stupid.


I would guess more bass heads than anything...?


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i'd say most people here more in to what's the flavor of the month. and of course what we identify as SPL.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

January 12th works for me, I've got enough notice to get the day off from work, like I said sometime early in the day work as well, and whenever we decide to leave usually works as well.

Now we just need to decide on a location.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope this really happens. I keep reading about the meets on the other side of the U.S.. 
January would be perfect-cooler weather, and only a couple months before spring break nationals.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in Deland-about halfway between Daytona and Orlando. Let's do it!!!!!!!! I've been jealous of these other guys who go to the other "Get Togethers" for way too long.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn it's been almost a year since the last meet.... I say at Sand Key Park in Clearwater again


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm in West palm beach, but could do anywhere south of ocala.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

wow lots of peeps are up for this, awsome.. we need to find a park or somthing lots of room and shade and places to sit and chill and talk.. clearwater was a idea but the parking lots by the beach u have to pay to park and as for time id say start it 11-2pm somewhere in there


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know if this will even work, because the interface is really retarded, but anyway.

http://www.frappr.com/diyma

Add your self and lets see if we can find a happy medium for all the DIYMA Floridans that want to go.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

DeLander said:


> I'm in Deland-about halfway between Daytona and Orlando. Let's do it!!!!!!!! I've been jealous of these other guys who go to the other "Get Togethers" for way too long.





mobeious said:


> wow lots of peeps are up for this, awsome.. we need to find a park or somthing lots of room and shade and places to sit and chill and talk.. clearwater was a idea but the parking lots by the beach u have to pay to park and as for time id say start it 11-2pm somewhere in there


We did it like 11-5 to 6 no issues, half the people didn't pay for parking, didn't m,atter.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet mine was about 1/2mile off


----------



## badbowtie1972 (Nov 22, 2006)

DeLander said:


> I'm in Deland-about halfway between Daytona and Orlando. Let's do it!!!!!!!! I've been jealous of these other guys who go to the other "Get Togethers" for way too long.


I am in! Great idea. I am in the same area as DeLander! I am the guy he gets jealous of. LOL 

I am in a Truck club called Mighty Titans it is a Nissan club. We meet at Old Town in Kissimee near Disney twice a year. I do not know if you can have a cook out there or not but there are a ton of restaurants there. Lots of open parking. If you all would be interested I can contact them. Just let me know.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

the727kid said:


> Damn it's been almost a year since the last meet.... I say at Sand Key Park in Clearwater again



I still like the idea of Ft Desoto, but Sand Key is also a good choice.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

yall want to make this a judging comp too? PM if ur intrested in being 1 of the 3 judges


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

too bad there aren't more S Florida members we could do a north and south meet...


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

mobeious said:


> yall want to make this a judging comp too? PM if ur intrested in being 1 of the 3 judges


I am in no way ready for judging myself, maybe others have a better grasp of the tuning capabilities of the h701


----------



## Sniff (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm in,,,,,south Florida here too....

My vote is for the Orlando area,,,should be centralized for about everybody..


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Orlando/ Kissimee area is good for me too. Seems to be pretty centrally located.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Miami in the house, we could meet at my shop if you guys want to come south at anytime. I also have the hook up on hotels rooms. My wife is the asst. manager for La Quinta here in Miami.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

mobeious said:


> yall want to make this a judging comp too? PM if ur intrested in being 1 of the 3 judges


That sounds like it would be fun.

I personally just wanted it to be a little get together, shoot the ****, give each other some pointers here or there, and a cookout would be nice as well.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Bump this up, any thoughts on location yet?


----------



## 561AUDIO (Oct 23, 2007)

IM IN..... LET ME KNOW!


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone gonna set this up?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

x2 been a while since the last meet.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

we got plenty of time to find somewhere lets gets some spots we could meet not citys bump


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I would volunteer to take on the planning but I'm about 2 hours from any logical meeting place...also can't say I have much input on possible sites . I'd be willing to offer any needed help.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Sand Key in Clearwater sounds really good. (Or Fort Desoto)


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

The few Passat meets I went to we usually just met at like a Wing House, and just spent a few hours there.

However, I think a park will work better, since we'll probably be playing stereos loudly (we wouldn't do that though, right? ) so somewhere semi secluded works. I think someone mentioned maybe find a place thats kinda close to an interstate so that those traveling far wont have to go _that_ much out of their way.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Is anyone in the tampa/st. pete area willing to take on the additional planning we need to do?


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Are we looking towards st pete/clearwater or are you still thinking Lakeland?


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Honestly doesn't matter, I would just think there would be more public facilities we could utilize in st. pete...and it would save me a bit of gas and driving time


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Lets get everyone whos interested to set the location in stone, then we can start on the details. I dont mind taking on the planning.
So Sand Key in Clearwater is a good spot.
Or Ft Desoto.

Any other suggestions or should we narrow it down from there?

Also, what date?


----------



## darkist240sx (Aug 8, 2007)

im in fort lauderdale and im down.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

dtviewer said:


> Lets get everyone whos interested to set the location in stone, then we can start on the details. I dont mind taking on the planning.
> So Sand Key in Clearwater is a good spot.
> Or Ft Desoto.
> 
> ...



I think we decided on January 12th, because the holidays are over, and it's not going to be hot just yet.


I live like 25 mins from Clearwater beach, but I've never been to Sand Key before. I really like the idea of doing a cookout kinda thing, so if Sand Key has a grill there, then that could work out.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Either Sand Key or Fort Desoto have cook out areas, and bathrooms. Ft Desoto is easier for out of towners because of access off the interstate, so I think it may be the way to go.

Jan 12th sounds good to me. I like the idea of 11a.m. until whenever.

What other details are we looking at....


Can someone make an on-line flyer with details that was can e-mail to whoever is interested.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

dtviewer said:


> Either Sand Key or Fort Desoto have cook out areas, and bathrooms. Ft Desoto is easier for out of towners because of access off the interstate, so I think it may be the way to go.
> 
> Jan 12th sounds good to me. I like the idea of 11a.m. until whenever.
> 
> ...



Ft. Desoto works, too, I'm assuming its off I-75 right?

Jan 12th, 11 to whenever. If we get enough people set in stone, we can take names down for whose willing to bring food. It'll be easier if we all chip in and bring some stuff instead of one person footing the bill, and then no one showing up (I've seen it happen ).

I'll try to make a flyer when I get home from work tonight, just something basic should work. 

Do you have to reserve a spot or something or is it first come first serve? It would probably be easier if we can reserve a pavilion that way we can tell the guys that are traveling farther, exactly where to go.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Ill check into the pavillion and will reserve it if needed. 
And I agree about everyone bringing something, it would be easier.

(If you make up a flyer I was thinking it would be nice to add a little map off mapquest to it, maybe from the interstate to Ft Desoto.)

Meet & Greet, or Tweek & Tune, whatever you want to call it. Just add date and time, and anything else you can think of.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Also, if we can make up a flyer I can drop one at a couple of car stereo shops around here.

'Bump"


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm down............!!! To bad it would be a 2 *day* drive for me, from the north (Mi)... But, boy-o-boy would I love to make the trip...

I sure would love to leave this half rain/ half snow crap behind.... 


Ok, contine.....


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Snow? What the hell is that???


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

dtviewer said:


> Also, if we can make up a flyer I can drop one at a couple of car stereo shops around here.
> 
> 'Bump"


IMHO I don't think this would be a good idea.

Where ever works for me.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Arc said:


> IMHO I don't think this would be a good idea.



Why not? Something I am missing?


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

dtviewer said:


> Why not? Something I am missing?


I would be concerned with random "unwanted" people aka basshead type coming out.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Mazda3SQ said:


> I would be concerned with random "unwanted" people aka basshead type coming out.


Exactly. If we have a DIYMA meet..it should be DIYMA members and some friends. Not a bunch of random guys from around town.

But that might be just me


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Arc said:


> Exactly. If we have a DIYMA meet..it should be DIYMA members and some friends. Not a bunch of random guys from around town.
> 
> But that might be just me




No, you're right. I was just worrying that no one will show and it will end up being 3 of us sitting there!!
So I'll scratch the idea of random invites and we will just have to push the forum members to get off thier ass and show up


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea I've been to 2-3 GTGs where like 15 people say they're coming, and only like 4 show.

I'm really hoping for a good turnout this time, I know of a few local guys that meet up at the Hooters in Brandon once a month, I've met them a few times, great people, they frequent the ECA board, and I know at least two of them come on here from time to time, I'll shoot an email their way and see if they might be interested in doing this.

Sorry, I haven't had a chance to get to the flier yet, I've been busy with work because of the Holiday, and of course I've had 2 exams in the last 2 days so it's been a bit hectic for me, but I assure you I'll get to it.


----------



## TampaIS250 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am a newb on this forum but have been in and out of car audio for about 15 years. 

Where in Brandon are these people meeting up, thats not far from where I live.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

TampaIS250 said:


> I am a newb on this forum but have been in and out of car audio for about 15 years.
> 
> Where in Brandon are these people meeting up, thats not far from where I live.




Not Brandon. We are trying for St Petersburg. Ft Desoto to be exact.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd definitely be there if it's at Ft. Desoto or Sand Key.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

There is another thread started for this. Anyone else still interested?


----------

